
Machine Learning – Based Personality Analysis of a Failed Finance Minister - fforflo
https://tselai.com/machine-learning-baroufakis.html
======
kensai
Every politician should have his/her talks parsed with this technique.

~~~
Chris2048
That will just begin a process of wealthy politicians hiring companies to game
their speeches..

